# Raised!



## GentlemanBarbarian (Oct 7, 2019)

Proud to say I was raised to a Master Mason last Thursday night! It was an incredibly special and memorable experience that I am sure will become even more meaningful as I continue my journey through masonry. Grateful to all those brothers that attended and participated.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 7, 2019)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Oct 7, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Adrian Martinez (Oct 7, 2019)

Congratulations, brother!


----------



## Chaz (Oct 7, 2019)

Congratulations on being raised!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 10, 2019)

Congratulations Brother


----------



## Winter (Oct 10, 2019)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2019)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Youcef (Oct 12, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Congrats Brother!


Hi I'm New


----------



## Winter (Oct 12, 2019)

Youcef said:


> Hi I'm New



Youcef, welcome to the forum. Feel free to make a new post and introduce yourself and let us know what brought you here.


----------

